# 1030 differential..



## TiminOhio (Dec 24, 2018)

Opened, cleaned and repacked the differential on my 1030. I believe everything worked the way it should before I stated.. 

Now the wheels do not turn independly. The traction star on the one wheel is unlocked. 
Did I somehow/someway install the four spider gears wrong?
Thought I'd post to see if anyone else had this problem after reassembly.

Thanks- Tim


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

to much grease can be as bad if not worse then not enough,


----------



## TiminOhio (Dec 24, 2018)

Well, I believe I figured out my issue. After cleaning the spider gears I greased them up and didn't do a good job in meshing them up in assembly. Probably because I was working with a glob of grease and gears. I think they didn't lay property in the case. 
Once I tightened the two halves together, they were bound together and moved as one unit.

Solution for me was to reclean the gears and case, assemble first, then grease them up.

Now I need some advice. I'm unable to tighten the case, install the sprocket, add chain and install the axles. I can get one side, or the other in the differential, but not both. 

I finally got them in the differential by removing the sprocket and loosening all the bolts to make it loose... then I could wiggle and mate the two axles... on the garage floor!

Is there a trick to doing this? 

Thanks.


----------



## TiminOhio (Dec 24, 2018)

*1030 woes...*

Welp. Not a good day. First big snow and the Deere is dead. 
Starts fine, but won't move. I adjusted the linkage and spent two days repacking, cleaning and reassembling the axles and drive. 

I'm thinking now that I need a new friction disk and / or a new belt. Friction wheel looked ok, but it might be hardended with age. IDK. The belt never slipped or anything like that.. but I'm positive it's old and probably wore out.

Worst thing is that I used it as much as I could.. it moved .. but barely... When putting it away I noticed the right wheel was crooked. Looking at it closer, the entire wheel / axle came off. I'm thinking that when I put everything back together a month ago, I replaced the old machine screw / nut that holds the two axles together. That small, thin machine screw must of sheared off when I was pushing and pulling it around trying to move snow.

The only good thing about this morning so far is that I was able to finish my driveway with my backup simplicity single stage. 

Oh well. Back to the drawing board with the Deere. Ugh.


----------

